# Illuminated Stainless Steel Door Sills



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I have been meaning to write a little bit about this installation. This was done just over a year ago... Finally here it is.

The sills were procured from maxdax.com in Singapore.
They usually come assembled with part of the existing plastic door sill but maxdax did not have our trim color... So nonetheless we (SCHESBH & I) still ordered just the stainless steel part and we worked at making it fit onto the existing trim.

Part 1) The wiring comes from the front top mounted map light. The light casing snaps off along with the pillar molding enabling to fish the wires all the way down to the sill area.
The wires come already prepared with the right connectors.



Part 2) Take off each of the existing plastic trim/sills. You have to cut out a piece of them out to allow room for the LED unit as shown in the pics.

   

Part 3) Once you have cut out the hole in the plastic trim go through a dry fit to see if the stainless sill part matches well onto the plastic trim. Then you are ready to stick them together. They come prepared with automotive double sided tape. Use the solvent provided to clean away any grease and debris from the plastic trim. Remove the red cover tape from the sticky tape and assemble the pieces. Press them together firmly to make sure all the tape has adhered.

This is what you end up with:
 

Note: keep the clear plastic sheet cover as long as possible during the installation to prevent any scratches while working with the sills.

Part 4) take each sill assembly, connect the wire and snap it back into place.



Take off the clear plastic and enjoy the new look!



Here are a few shots of the finished product:


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have had these exact door sills for just over a year and the only thing that drove me nuts for this entire period is that they don't stick in place properly, especially the rear ones. Just last week and after numerous times the kids kicked these sills out of their place, I decided to use Sikaflex bonding glue (the one used for bodykits) that solved the problem...finally 

For my model exy and because I don't have a sunroof, the power had to be drawn from the centre roof light (the map light at the front has different connections and doesn't have continues power when the doors are opened)


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I've put these on my X as well. They look awesome! The color matches the dash exactly. I did have some trouble with them sticking as well, but now they seem to be fine.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Marc, what are these 2 black buttons near the sills? Are they sensors of some sort?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Not sensors.... those are actually plastic plugs to cover holes...

These holes are required for the yearly injection of rustproofing treatment oil inside the body.
I have them all around the doors and tail gate as well.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm, do these holes come from the factory in all models in Canada?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

No not from factory, they are drilled at the time of the first rustproofing treatment.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey thanks, can you clear something up for me, you said the power source comes from the front map lamp, does your map lamp light up when the doors are open ?

Mine doesn't 

Only the rear passenger and trunk lights come on when a door is opened, i need some help.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Saood said:


> Hey thanks, can you clear something up for me, you said the power source comes from the front map lamp, does your map lamp light up when the doors are open ?
> 
> Mine doesn't
> 
> Only the rear passenger and trunk lights come on when a door is opened, i need some help.


Yours is a completely different set-up and I think it is the Series I. Your map lights work with a push button like mine.

The only source of power is the middle roof light. The door switches don't have continues power.

Didn't you get fitting and wiring instructions with your door sills?


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Well i didn't get them as yet...i wanted to run the wiring in the mean time

And yeh the map lights work a with a push button...so you saying i gonna have tap the middle roof light ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Saood said:


> so you saying i gonna have tap the middle roof light ?


That's correct. You will need to run new wires from the centre roof light and have the wires come down from behind the plastic trim in the middle pillar section of the car. This will require that you remove the plastic trim to feed the wires through the roof lining to reach the roof light.

As for having a door courtesy light. I have changed the entire door trims to that of Series II xtrail which have this light built in and it works perfectly


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok but when you changed the door trims, where did you get the power connection from ?...center roof light also ?

Also would i need to take off the entire roof liner to get to the center light ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The power to the door courtesy light came from the new LED door sills (meaning from the centre roof light as well)

No need to remove the roof lining. Just unscrew the centre roof light (it is held by 2 screws in place) and then feed the wires with something solid like a wire cloths hanger or something similar. It will go through the roof lining with no problems. Think of it as going for a "fishing adventure" only this time you will be fishing for wires. hehehehe


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Cool thanks, i'm guessing the two screws located below the lens so i have to remove the lens first ?...i never really looked at it or opened it

Also, with this new load, i hope i don't blow any fuses or anything ?

And what guage of wire should i use ?...and well i'll need a positive only ? i can ground somewhere else ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, remove the clear plastic lens with a knife or something, it just pops-out and you'll see the 2 screws.

Speaker wires are fine to use, these EL and LED door sills don't draw much current at all.

If you're worried about these door sills blowing-up your fuses you should see what I have in my xtrail, it's like a X-mas tree and still using the original battery that is over 4 years old LOL 

You will get both positive and negative/ground from the roof light.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Kool thanks so much, one more thing, how do i remove to side pillars ? lol


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Saood said:


> Kool thanks so much, one more thing, how do i remove to side pillars ? lol


mate, thats easy, just blow at them and they will fall off. LOL 

Start unclipping the plastic door trim protectors/sills and work your way up to the side pillars, you'll see it for yourself when you do that, everything is being held by clips (no screws)

If you get stuck, ship your exy to Australia and I'll do it for you LOL


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

LOL i'll work on this tomorrow or over the weekend

Thanks alot !


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

OK well i think i saw a problem...i have a sunroof...and you know those xtrail have some huge sunroofs

I'm wondering if the wires that i plan to route will affect the movement of the sunroof ?


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks, i jus ran the wires, was very easy to do...finished each side in 5 mins or less

I'll post some pics when i get the sills


----------



## hot blue (Nov 4, 2006)

i tried removing the side pillar(where the seatbelt is) and had some problems ?
i have to remove it because my map light doesn't come on when the door is open(japanese model)

when removing the side pillars... should i start from the top or the bottom ? and what about the seat belt ? any help would really be appreciated

btw... when you connected the 4 lights to the map/house light.... did you just tap into the wire?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hot blue said:


> i tried removing the side pillar(where the seatbelt is) and had some problems ?
> i have to remove it because my map light doesn't come on when the door is open(japanese model)
> 
> when removing the side pillars... should i start from the top or the bottom ? and what about the seat belt ? any help would really be appreciated
> ...


You don't need to remove the side pillar in full, just un-clip it from the top until you get to the seatbelt and this will give you enough space to slide a metal wire with the wires attached to it so you can grab them when they reach the centre roof light.

All 4 doors sills will work at the same time with the centre roof light when any door is opened.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeh hot blue do as aussietrail said...you don't need to remove the pillars all the way


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey well i finally got my sills, got a problem though they keep popping out, the tape isn't holding it in place at all, i cleaned the original sill with meth spirit and a degreaser, i was thinking to use some hot glue ?...would that work ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Super Glue will do the job just fine.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Super Glue ?....i was thinking hot glue from the glue gun...or epoxy ?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Saood said:


> Super Glue ?....i was thinking hot glue from the glue gun...or epoxy ?


Try something called PlioGrip, here: PLIOGRIP® by Valvoline

3M also have a similar product, but their thermosetting tapes work better at bonding trim panels:

Weatherstrip Attachment Tapes 3M US truck trucks suv suvs sport utility vehicle vehicles accessory accessories attach attaches stick sticks hold holds glue glues acrylic foam foams tape tapes two side sides double seal seals weather products number numbers data sheet sheets catalog catalogs list lists dust dusts dirt dirts rain rains wind winds noise noiese sound sounds


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I would stay away from "hot glue gun" and epoxy may crack after a while.

I agree with what Leongster has mentioned "3M tape" products are excellent when the sub surface has been well prepared.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks i'm going to the hardware in a while


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I went to Home Depot and got some 3M double sided tape. It's the same type of stuff that comes with it. (Red with grey adhesive) My sills kept popping off too. So I pulled all the old tape off since it wasn't sticky anymore, and covered every inch that makes contact with the double sided tape. It's been working great for about 6 months now.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Well i went to the store today and got this as recommended LEONGSTER 

Acrylic Plus Tapes 3M US truck trucks suv suvs sport utility vehicle vehicles accessory accessories attach attaches stick sticks hold holds glue glues acrylic foam foams tape tapes two side sides double seal seals weather products part number numbers data sheet sheets catalog catalogs list lists

I sprayed some WD40 on the plastic sills...then washed them off with soap...then cleaned it with rubbing alcohol

Removed the original tape and put it in the new 3M tape, it holds great now

Another guy recommended normal evo stik contact cement...think that'll work ?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Saood said:


> Well i went to the store today and got this as recommended LEONGSTER
> 
> Acrylic Plus Tapes 3M US truck trucks suv suvs sport utility vehicle vehicles accessory accessories attach attaches stick sticks hold holds glue glues acrylic foam foams tape tapes two side sides double seal seals weather products part number numbers data sheet sheets catalog catalogs list lists
> 
> ...



That's the same stuff I'm using. It works great!


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey well today i realised the sills were easy to come off, it wasn't very sturdy, anyone could pop them off

So i cleaned the area again and used some hot glue...it held great !!!...well so far lol


----------

